# AMERICA by Great Western Mfg.  info needed



## z-bikes (Sep 24, 2013)

I posted this on the general section then realized I should have done it here. Looking for some general information about this carcass I recently acquired. I'm looking for information and hopefully some idea of value for this 28" Great Western Mfg. Inc. "AMERICA" bike made in La Porte Ind. USA according to the badge. What you see in the pictures is all I have. The frame may be slightly tweaked in the rear triangle but certainly not beyond repair. It appears to be in original paint but I haven't cleaned it at all yet. Any info about the possible year of manufacture or other details would be appreciated.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 24, 2013)

Judging by things like the style of the crank arms, the fork and the fenders it looks to me early to mid 20's. However it's not a easy bike to date without having more of the original parts to go by. I would say if you are going to rebuild it parts from the early 20's will get you going in the right direction. Killer bike looks like it will make a great rider.


----------



## Lraybike (Sep 30, 2013)

*Here's something anyway?*

I don't really have much Info for you but as you know I'm sure Great Western made ADLAKE and CROWN as well.  I can see they're related but I never could date mine yet either?  Here's the one I've had for a few years now for reference anyway?


----------



## ace (Oct 1, 2013)

*same frame*

Here's my Crown bike with the same frame for reference. It has wood wheels so I would guess early to mid teens but that's my guess.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 1, 2013)

*Great Western*

CrownKing is our resident Great Western expert. He has done a ton of research on the company. Send him a PM and see if he can help narrow it down. Lraybike is correct in that Crown and Adlake were also Great Western brands. Their period ads I have seen list just those three brands: America, Crown, Adlake. I, too, own an America, sold to me as a 1924. I don't have it yet; it is being delivered to me by the seller around Christmas time. Here are his pictures of it:
















I have a few more pictures I can post or send if they'll help you.  I also found this small article: http://www.re-cycle.com/History/gwmc.aspx.


----------

